# Unique Jointery



## CharlieC (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been trying to think "outside the box":laughing: on what type of jointery would look best on my humidor project I will be starting soon. The only type of jointery I have experience with is dovetail and spline...just curious of what else I can do that would be different and I love a good challenge...pictures would be nice if anyone has any. I am thinking of using Macasser Ebony for the sides and Burled Amboyna for the slightly "dome" top with some type of inlay maybe Onyx with a silver outline and continue the Amboyna on the pedastal, all with a natural finish...it will be a small to medium desktop humidor that will hold maybe 100 or so cigars and will consist of 50+ parts including the spanish cedar parts I need to join together...no fasteners


----------



## CharlieC (Sep 18, 2012)

I am working on some sketches and will post them when I complete them....I work ALOT:no: so this project will take a while


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Full blind dovetails are quite challenging. 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=F-iHUM2jEsqw0AHw3oC4DA&ved=0CDoQ9QEwCA


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you want to purchase a dovetail jig you can do some very fancy dovetails.

This one was built with the Leigh dovetail jig.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/dovetails-steroids-43826/

I have an Incra router fence and it is possible to make similar joints with the Incra.


----------

